# is she holding



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I have one yellow holding already. This one kind of looks like she is holding too, as the "jaw" of the third one doesn't look like this. What do you all think?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Unless you just fed her, yeah I'd say so.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

She wasn't just fed, and she didn't eat this morning.

I planned on putting the other holding yellow in a ten gallon by herself today, should I put this one in too?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would not put just 2 mbuna in 1 tank, holding or not.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I would not put just 2 mbuna in 1 tank, holding or not.


Due to the aggression? These two are the calmest of my entire tank.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They be calm, and have the reputation of being mild, but they're still cichlids. Mbuna at that. A holding mother can still stress out it's lone tankmate. No real physical damage, but forcing into the upper reaches of the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree, if you don't have another fry tank let one clutch go and keep one holding mother in the fry tank alone until she spits.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL.

I have a 10G tank that has six 1"+ yellow labs and three 1 1/4"+ BNP's in it.

That's the tank that I stuck the two 3"+ yellow labs that were holding into to spit ... and I didn't take anyone out before I did.

No murders so far ... at least that I know of ... :lol:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's a better situation. More for each mother to focus on. Multiple 'threats'


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That's a better situation. More for each mother to focus on. Multiple 'threats'


A very good point ... one which I actually hadn't considered ... :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even if the mom's won't fight...they intimidate each other into holding the fry longer. The purpose of the one mom in the fry tank is so she feels safe with no threat to her babies so she will release them.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Even if the mom's won't fight...they intimidate each other into holding the fry longer. The purpose of the one mom in the fry tank is so she feels safe with no threat to her babies so she will release them.


Also a good point ... :thumb:

I did notice a second fry late yesterday or maybe earlier today. Initially I saw only one.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Well she spit the fry out before I could get her out of the tank. I was able to get one and put it in the 10g. I still have another yellow lab holding but I can't get her out of the tank, I'd have to take out all of the rocks but the problem is there are like 4-5 fry hiding out in there so if I move the rocks they'll get eaten.

And....I think I might have a rusty holding too. This is craziness.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Once they start, they usually won't stop


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Once they start, they usually won't stop


Both yellows spit. I was able to save one fry from the first batch, put it in the 10g. None from the second, well haven't seen any. Now I'll try to get the holding Rusty and put her in the 10g, that's going to be a problem.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Another question though. The fry that survived somehow made it in the big tank from an earlier batch, but they apparently ate enough. In the 10g, the brand new fry has no idea i put crushed food in there. It's not eating at all. This is a new tank so there really is nothing for it to eat. Plus, will it stay cycled with no waste?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Takes a day or 2 for them to figure out the food. The fry create waste...it will stay cycled for the bioload you have in the tank.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Question: What is the approximate spawn size for this species ? (in terms of number fry spat)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

20


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> 20


Yikes ! 

Guess I better consider getting an egg tumbler and striping ... :lol:

(So far I'm only seeing two fry from two females that were holding)


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

wryan said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > 20
> ...


I have 5 still living from a Rusty, they are about two months old. The two yellows that just spat, I've found only one that made it. I have another Rusty holding. I think this will be the 3rd batch of Rusties in a year.


----------

